# FISH AND RANDOM PICS 2022



## Saugeye Tom

let er roll Lets see em ST


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

oldie but a goodie his first 2 crappie


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

First catch of the year !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## SICKOFIT

garhtr said:


> View attachment 481283
> 
> First catch of the year !
> Good luck and good fishing


I'll bet that was fun on that outfit


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

Fun day with my dad









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Randall




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Caught a saugeye today


----------



## baitguy

garhtr said:


> View attachment 481283
> 
> First catch of the year !
> Good luck and good fishing


what is that fish?


----------



## garhtr

baitguy said:


> what is that fish?


Buffalo


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Buffalo


GAR HUNTER PIN


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> GAR HUNTER PIN












Good luck and good


----------



## SConner

Visitors in the wee hours of the morning. There were 7 total, these 2 stopped for a quick picture.


----------



## SICKOFIT

SConner said:


> Visitors in the wee hours of the morning. There were 7 total, these 2 stopped for a quick picture.
> View attachment 482186


Beautiful pic


----------



## SMBHooker

Late Fall last year ...
Acer japonicum 'Aconitifolium' ('Maiku _jaku_') 
Dancy Peacock Japanese Maple


----------



## Saugeyefisher

This is are favorite time of year for walks through the woods.... We have one spot if the snows flying we have a good shot at seeing some deer. Bubba Gump chases them off about 50 yards then sprints back for his treat.


----------



## meisjedog




----------



## DLarrick

Just going through some old pictures......I know it's only February but I'm ready for the spring crappie bite!









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree_Beard

Don't leave your bait out too long in this weather!


----------



## garhtr

Come on Spring !


----------



## ohiostrutter




----------



## Bronson




----------



## DLarrick

Bronson said:


> View attachment 484033


Damn! Making us all jealous with that one. 

Nice fish 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronson

My buddy and I spent a week in Florida. We had a blast. The only down size is the price of shiners! $25 per dozen


----------



## DLarrick

Bronson said:


> My buddy and I spent a week in Florida. We had a blast. The only down size is the price of shiners! $25 per dozen


WOW talk about a price gouge. 

But it's a vacation so I don't blame you for still doing it. 

What part of Florida if you don't mind sharing?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## The Shack

garhtr said:


> View attachment 482173
> 
> 
> Good luck and good


----------



## DLarrick

That time of the year boys. Nice I can always get on some early slabs at this local pond.























Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## crappie4me

DLarrick said:


> That time of the year boys. Nice I can always get on some early slabs at this local pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


ill take a dozen bout that size


----------



## DLarrick

Probably caught about that many! 

Although it's catch and release at this lake. Still fun to get out though. Especially since you can almost always catch something. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Got the family in on the action tonight 









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronson

DLarrick said:


> WOW talk about a price gouge.
> 
> But it's a vacation so I don't blame you for still doing it.
> 
> What part of Florida if you don't mind sharing?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


We stayed at Camp Mack on Kissimmee. Fished all the way up to Toho


----------



## Randall

😆









I caught my 1st and 2nd Brown Trout ever Tuesday...this is my PB 🤪


----------



## Randall

This was a bonus on my recent Trout fishing trip


----------



## SICKOFIT

Randall said:


> This was a bonus on my recent Trout fishing trip
> View attachment 484153


That looks like it has been on the ground for a long,long time


----------



## Tree_Beard

I've got a creek on my property full of those. Fun with the kids for sure.


----------



## meisjedog

21.5" and a jumper too!
Drag free drifting on the 30' fixed line rod


----------



## DLarrick

First time getting the kayak out this year. Nothing spectacular but was able to find a few trees holding some fish. 

Caught 8 but only one went over 9". 


Felt good to be back on the water









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Enjoy Spring -N- Good luck and good Fishing


----------



## garhtr

Enjoy Spring !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Got out for a short float today and managed to pick up a couple. Bigger one shown below. 

My buddy caught 5


Nothing crazy but still a nice way to spend a Sunday afternoon









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

The 2022 skunk is finally gone. My 1st crappie this year was this 12" black. Just glad to be out fishing again.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

4/5/22 after work small pond bass fishing.


----------



## jiggerman

Some crappie from central Ohio lake


----------



## SICKOFIT

jiggerman said:


> Some crappie from central Ohio lake
> View attachment 486357


Talk about a fish fry now!! Nice job


----------



## bank runner

Here is my two biggest from yesterday a Fish Ohio 20.25 in and a healthy 17.75 incher


----------



## jiggerman

Awesome fish Bank runner.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Chagrin river steelhead from 04/09/2022. Red/gold cleo. 

Don.


----------



## kycreek

Today's muddy water special.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Found a good one today in the rain


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Buzzbait Brad...that's a nice smallmouth! I literally just caught this largemouth less than 35 minutes ago. 19 inches. Top water popper.


----------



## Randall

Found a nice little shed!


----------



## sjwano

Saw this today on Fishbrain. Does ODNR use the app to monitor illegal stringers like this?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Recent fish pictures...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Had to drive a couple hours to find smallmouth today


----------



## DLarrick

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Had to drive a couple hours to find smallmouth today


Worth it!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Love the dedication man! Awesome smallmouths and keep the pictures coming.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I actually was out today myself fishing/banging largemouth haha.


----------



## TripleN8h

bank runner said:


> Here is my two biggest from yesterday a Fish Ohio 20.25 in and a healthy 17.75 incher
> View attachment 486379
> View attachment 486380


Awesome!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Test with RAT LURE...successful lol!


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## garhtr

Took a little break from fishing to have some coffee and this guy picked a fight with his self in my mirror
















Still fighting when I headed back to fish 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kycreek




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...Rat lure was a success. Next up is the Phantom Spider by Lunkerhunt.

Will report as soon as I get it ahhhhhh floating.

Twisted.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Caught another 20” yesterday on the river! 4th one since last may. Bit a big joshy rigged on a jigmasters 3/16 perfected sled head.


----------



## kycreek

Not a big one but it's pretty rare that I catch these in the river tribs. Always glad to see & release them.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Tough weekend on the river. This was the only fish over 8” that I caught yesterday. Short fat one lol


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Nice smallmouth buzz...

I banged out my 1st one of 2022 this morning! 17 - 1/4". (Rebal crawfish)

Don.


----------



## RJH68

Trolling this past Friday for walleye and caught the biggest sheep I have ever seen, thought I had a monster eye.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Unbelievable! So damn big yet so ...

Just awesomeness!

Don.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## SICKOFIT

RJH68 said:


> View attachment 487686
> 
> Trolling this past Friday for walleye and caught the biggest sheep I have ever seen, thought I had a monster eye.


BAAAAAHH


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Last 2 days fishing after work and working some largemouth. 

Don.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Lol. Sensitive content is my BASS thumb. 

Don.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Fished Paint Creek Friday, and just checked same launch ramp Saturday morning after heavy rains. Needless to say we headed to rocky fork lake


----------



## SICKOFIT

garhtr said:


> View attachment 488085
> 
> Good luck and enjoy !


Boy,he looks happy to see you


----------



## garhtr

SICKOFIT said:


> Boy,he looks happy to see you


I was late getting her food to her.








Like myself, she's much friendlier once fed.  
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## DLarrick

Need to hone the skills with a regular fillet knife but he wanted to try so bad I couldn't say no. 

He will get it down before too long









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

You and them ***** Terry...make me nervous


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Coo s


----------



## Saugeye Tom

*****


----------



## Saugeye Tom

It won't let me write the short term for raccoons...o my. Woke?


----------



## sjwano

Got a few smallies tonight with my son on the upper LMR. Crappie jig was preferred. All heathy fish sitting on the same lay down.


----------



## Howland 937

My niece went fishing with my mom and dad week before last. This is her first catch. 







These are the ones my dad, brother, and I caught the only time I've been out so far this year. Tough fishing after some storms moved through, and we only had 4 keepers by 8PM. Off the lake before dark, so the rest came in the last 40 minutes of fishing. Not to mention the 40 or so shorts we caught. We had lots of doubles and a handful of triples.


----------



## garhtr

Howland 937 said:


> My niece went fishing


Fantastic pic !
Good luck and good fishing. !


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

May 25th @ 8:15 pm.

Scaled out at 2.13 lbs. 2








weeks ago probably a 4 pound bass. Big head and a bit beat up but swam off strong 💪.


----------



## "chillin"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil Crappy




----------



## Lil Crappy

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> May 25th @ 8:15 pm.
> 
> Scaled out at 2.13 lbs. 2
> View attachment 488983
> 
> weeks ago probably a 4 pound bass. Big head and a bit beat up but swam off strong 💪.
> [/QUOTE by





Lil Crappy said:


> View attachment 489043
> 
> View attachment 489042


its that time of year! Caught a 24,23, and 18 that day. Oh yah bunch of crappies. After those three I threw any under 11”s back. Lost about a 40” musky too. Only 2’net. Best day fishing Caesar’s in awhile?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

5/28/22. Local pond.

Black crappie.


----------



## hambone7707

Some of my more notable catches this year so far.


----------



## kycreek

Last week before the rain.


----------



## crappie4me

kycreek said:


> View attachment 489501
> 
> 
> Last week before the rain.


healthy chunk


----------



## fishwhacker

Annual meat run to Brookville lake in float tubes.


----------



## kycreek




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## kycreek




----------



## kycreek

That time of year.


----------



## zimmerj

kycreek said:


> View attachment 490024


Just love those dark bluegills.


----------



## sjwano

Good day at Cowan today.


----------



## Howland 937




----------



## kycreek




----------



## ohiotuber

kycreek said:


> View attachment 490269


I don't care WHERE you fish, that is a dandy bluegill!

Mike


----------



## fishwhacker

Had fun on the wharf Saturday night..after the morning blow


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## chris1162

My son and I have been catching some bluegill at our neighborhood pond a fair amount this summer. I figured we may as well try for some cats while we are here. So we threw some live gills out and caught him his first big one. He was slightly concerned about a fish this big after just some gills and small bass. Good times!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

7/2/22 mahoning river.


----------



## kycreek

Ohio river Blue caught drift fishing cut skipjack in 40-45ft of water yesterday. Looking forward to getting out again Monday after the weekend crowd is gone.


----------



## Tree_Beard

Well, it's not the catfish I was hoping for, but a serious fight none the less!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Last night 7/20/22 streetsboro looking southeast.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Ribbit.


----------



## 9Left

gotta always b lookin out on vacation...😳


----------



## SConner

Polyphemus moth


----------



## Tree_Beard

9Left said:


> gotta always b lookin out on vacation...😳
> 
> 
> Agreed! Landed a fish in SC , had no idea what it was, guy down the beach told me it's a toadfish, and they have poison spines on them that will sting you. And to think I was about to grab it to get the hook out. The ocean is out to get you!


----------



## fishwhacker

Just got back from a week at siesta key and thinking I'm glad I didn't grab what we caught after seeing that.....looks similar.


----------



## RJH68

Did the fins open up like a big fan? We’ve caught sea robins and toad fish from the gulf like those pictures above. This is a sculpin, very similar to those from Alaska on a fishing trip this past summer. Bait stealers….


----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishwhacker said:


> View attachment 492627
> 
> Just got back from a week at siesta key and thinking I'm glad I didn't grab what we caught after seeing that.....looks similar.


plecosimis?


----------



## ohiotuber

Some ocean fish are VERY hard to tell apart, including the black drum & ocean sheepshead.
BTW, those sheepshead, unlike the sheep we get in Erie, are EXCELLENT eating!

Mike


----------



## fishwhacker

Saugeye Tom might have it right since it didn't have those fanned out fina more of a long skinny fin....guess I know now unless I'm sure what it is not to touch. Happy to be back in Ohio where I know what I'm touching.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I got myself again lol. Micro Joe's flies spinner. Cleaning the garage (fish lab) and rubbed up against it hahaha. 

Don.


----------



## garhtr

I wasn't the only dummy out in the morning storm.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Awesomeness! I find that some of my best encounters/fishing adventures...etc are when weather is bad/going to be bad/rain forecasted. Those times are times most often with experiences like ur's...

Hell of a picture!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

8/14/22

Painsville pier fishing today and had this mantis crawling all over me.

Don.


----------



## ohiotuber

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 8/14/22
> 
> Painsville pier fishing today and had this mantis crawling all over me.
> 
> Don.
> View attachment 493169


As harmless as they get, but a gal I used to work with had one land on her arm & she just about had a heart attack!! She ran all over the parking lot waving her arms & screaming. LOL

Mike


----------



## fallen513




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Awesome picture!

...crazy cool how they look in direction of hook. Almost every steelhead I catch are looking at the general area where hook is...take that little moment going forward with catch n pictures n release....and look at their eyes.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Early this morning just after hard rain. 8/21/22. Weedless wacky worm set.









Don.


----------



## fishwhacker

Told the wife we were down to 4 bags of fish so she said we should all go bluegill fishing to fill the freezer....23 on Saturday and 24 on Sunday. Ate 1/2 and froze 1 bag. Lots more work to do to fill up the freezer lol. Surprised we got that many with 3 kids in tow. Think I got maybe 30 minutes of real fishing while rebaiting, untangling and taking fish off. Great memories though.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965




----------



## Bazzin05

Thought the sunset on the clouds from our driveway looked cool while walking the dog a few nights ago.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

8/22/22

Streetsboro/Seneca ponds.

Don.


----------



## ohiotuber

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 8/22/22
> 
> Streetsboro/Seneca ponds.
> 
> Don.
> View attachment 493766


Looks like a big ol’ water snake to me!


----------



## 9Left

I guess I can stop practicing now… Lol


----------



## CHOPIQ

9left nice robin hoid. Yeah it’ll get expensive if you keep doing that


----------



## 9Left

CHOPIQ said:


> 9left nice robin hoid. Yeah it’ll get expensive if you keep doing that


ha!! no kidding! I've been shooting a bow for 25 years now… That is literally the first time I've ever done that


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Walleye from trip out @ Geneva 8/27/22. Tried chicken fry mix and turned out better than long john silvers lol.


----------



## Brncos4Lyfe

Caught a couple nice LMB yesterday, and saw a huge nest (assuming hornets, but didn't get close enough to confirm 😂). Hiked about 2 miles in and back through some thick stuff to get to this little pond at East Fork State Park. Fished for 5 hours caught 7 total. 2 were 1.5 - 2 lbs. Rest were dinks, but still fun to catch!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Impressive work with adventure! Exactly what I love to do and read about with others. May more footsteps be in ur future with awesome times out and about.

Don.


----------



## swohioangler

The beautiful Great Miami shortly after sunrise.


----------



## swohioangler

Zoom Trick Worm Largemouth


----------



## Lil Crappy

Haven’t posted in awhile! But had a good spring!


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lil Crappy said:


> Haven’t posted in awhile! But had a good spring!
> View attachment 494231
> 
> View attachment 494232
> 
> View attachment 494233
> 
> View attachment 494230
> View attachment 494230
> View attachment 494231
> View attachment 494232
> View attachment 494233


Man you're on fire. Great job & nice fish


----------



## chris1162

My buck from last year is hangin on the wall finally.


----------



## 9Left

chris1162 said:


> View attachment 494342
> 
> 
> View attachment 494343
> 
> My buck from last year is hangin on the wall finally.


looks great chris!


----------



## Lil Crappy

cool brow tines!


----------



## Tree_Beard

I made a thread about this elsewhere, but figured I'd drop an extra picture here too. Found a rancid buck on the bank of the GMR, and made a wicked hood ornament with it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Just saying...this guy laying around as of today down @ Daniels park Willoughby. 

Picture from a brother fishing this morning. Follow da buzzards lol.


----------



## Lil Crappy

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Just saying...this guy laying around as of today down @ Daniels park Willoughby.
> 
> Picture from a brother fishing this morning. Follow da buzzards lol.
> View attachment 494390


You know this deer may have died from EHD right?
Just in the news this week.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...actually this is the 2nd deer I know of and seen down there since this past February.


----------



## Tree_Beard

Lil Crappy said:


> You know this deer may have died from EHD right?
> Just in the news this week.


I'm betting probably so. 4th one I've found by water this summer, although this is the first buck. Thankfully it only affects deer. Sounds like an awful way to go.


----------



## mrb1

The surviving family members of a neighbor sold the house of their late Dad/Grandpa in less than 10 days. Old feller restored vintage Farmall tractors. The new barn they're building at the families spot won't be done for a couple more weeks. Also some hauler quoted the 80 year old widow $1200 to haul them the 2 hours (to down around Jackson) to their new barn. No f'in way! Told her I'd store them in my garage until they're ready and I'll get a buddy with a trailer to take them down there for just gas$$. 1948 Cub and a 1949 Super A. The missus told me to just keep the 1979 JD 111(in the background) also for helping out. Has sat covered, inside for 30 years untouched. Plan is to get the old JD running, and send her the cash from the sale.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

This morning @ Milton spillway. Bald eagle landed atop a tree near dam.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965




----------



## sjwano




----------



## Saugeye Tom

sjwano said:


> View attachment 494743
> 
> View attachment 494747
> 
> View attachment 494748
> 
> View attachment 494746
> 
> View attachment 494745
> 
> View attachment 494744


west sister in the one pic?


----------



## sjwano

Saugeye Tom said:


> west sister in the one pic?


That’s Green island. But we could see West sister from the top of Perry’s monument! Didn’t get to fish much for the week we were there due to weather (high winds) and family visiting but it was fun when we did. There was a pro bass tournament going on too, nothing better than reeling in a few smallies right next to them


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sjwano said:


> That’s Green island. But we could see West sister from the top of Perry’s monument! Didn’t get to fish much for the week we were there due to weather (high winds) and family visiting but it was fun when we did. There was a pro bass tournament going on too, nothing better than reeling in a few smallies right next to them


i should have recognized it was too close


----------



## SICKOFIT

sjwano said:


> View attachment 494743
> 
> View attachment 494747
> 
> View attachment 494748
> 
> View attachment 494746
> 
> View attachment 494745
> 
> View attachment 494744


What a great day on the water


----------



## Howland 937

When you're fishing for bait and still have to cull the shorts.








Anybody can catch the big ones. Takes some serious skill to hook one that small


----------



## Aaron2012

Got a new ride a few weeks ago also caught my first saugeye.























Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Enjoy Fall !








Good luck n Have fun


----------



## sjwano

A few saugeye and smallies from the GMR today


----------



## mrb1

Loaded and delivered the two old Farmalls to the late neighbors family down in Jackson County.


----------



## fishwhacker

Fall fishing has arrived.....40+ on Saturday and another 30+ today.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

September and into October is one of my favorite times to crappie/gill fish lakes with lots of docks and pontoons. The big gills are eager to hit the bigger bobby garlands I like to cast for crappies so it's usually a good mix of quality fish shooting pontoons and docks from my kayak. 
Way to gettem fishwacker!


----------



## fishmeister




----------



## Saugeye Tom

madtom....stone roller smallies love em


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and enjoy Fall !


----------



## fishmeister




----------



## Saugeye Tom

fishmeister said:


> View attachment 495416


where??


----------



## fishmeister

Saugeye Tom said:


> where??


Hocking River inside Athens city limits, of all places!


----------



## Bronson

fishmeister said:


> View attachment 495416


Why is it in a bag?


----------



## fishmeister

Bronson said:


> Why is it in a bag?


Grass pickerel is in a v-shaped mini aquarium so students could get a good side view. Released unharmed.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

9/24/22

Was down @Hartville for a good 3 plus hours walking around the lot eating sausage/pepper and onion sandwiches. 

Stopped at Wingfoot and walked around. Got a cool pic of da blimp.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Just 2 keeps. 10 and 10 1/2. 1 off spinner other bobber/minnows. 9/25/22.

Don.


----------



## fishwhacker

Can't keep the kids from eating all the ones we catch. Had 53 and still got out another bag....no leftovers, guess I got to go back out lol


----------



## sjwano

Solid little smallie in the Waynesville area of LMR this Sunday. Wife caught another little one. A bit of casual fishing during our river float. Water was clear and cool. Leaves are starting to drop. Both fish caught on crayfish imitating plastic.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

10/01/22

Stud bass local waters. 

Don.


----------



## Bronson




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...Northeast Ohio and brother Daryl wanted this picture hahaha.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...ole boy got a Bob's Evan's hat and a Gander Mountain sweatshirt!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

10/08/2022.

Crappie time. Plastics worked best this morning.







the


----------



## chris1162

Down in Florida for our yearly man trip. We have had a incredible time already and caught blacktips, bulls, tiger sharks, and even a surprise sawfish.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

That is freaking awesome hahaha 👊🎣💪🤣

Keep up with updates.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I caught a sunset bass tonight haha... up here in streetsboro Ohio.









Don.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...I caught a sunset bass tonight haha... up here in streetsboro Ohio.
> View attachment 496686
> 
> 
> Don.


Just a fyi, get rid of the snap swivel!! way better bait action! Tom


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I do <snap it> alot. Works for me and have been trying lately to straight tie.

Don.


----------



## Bazzin05

A morning and evening at St. Clair


----------



## SICKOFIT

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just a fyi, get rid of the snap swivel!! way better bait action! Tom


X2


----------



## kycreek




----------



## sliprig




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Straight tie and no snap lol.

I definitely need glasses hahaha...or I just keep on snappin.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Straight tie and no snap lol.
> 
> I definitely need glasses hahaha...or I just keep on snappin.
> View attachment 496925
> View attachment 496926
> View attachment 496927


Nice fish! Here's a suggestion. Try using straight snaps rather than snap swivels. They are less bulky. But still make it easy to switch up. I order size 0. And will use size 1 occasionally. I use them for everything except small spinners for trout and small crappie stuff. I just tie straight for that. 
I know you like to chuck gear off the shorelines of Erie for steel and walleye so in those cases a snap swivel might be better suited. Especially if you use mono or floro. I know spoons,big spinners,and tube baits can put a lot of twist in your line. Or if your worried about line shy fish can go the swivel/leader then tie straight to or use a small snap. 
Either way what ever keeps you posting these fish picks😁


----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## oldstinkyguy




----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

oldstinkyguy said:


> View attachment 496996
> View attachment 496997
> View attachment 496998
> View attachment 496999
> View attachment 497000
> View attachment 496996
> View attachment 496997
> View attachment 496998
> View attachment 496999
> View attachment 497000


You’ve been saving pics for awhile. I sure do like those odd smallies with the black blotches. My GF thinks they look nasty but I really like them.


----------



## 9Left

good to c ya again stinky! nice fish!


----------



## sliprig

Very nice, gotta love that river fishin.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Impressive photo dump! Looks like another great season.


----------



## fishwhacker

Another great day with the kiddos. Was able to fry enough for supper and put a quart bag in the freezer. Got to up my game before winter to make sure we have enough. Gets harder each year with kids eating more.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Yesterday 10/22/22 🇺🇸


----------



## Saugeye Tom

oldstinkyguy said:


> View attachment 496996
> View attachment 496997
> View attachment 496998
> View attachment 496999
> View attachment 497000
> View attachment 496996
> View attachment 496997
> View attachment 496998
> View attachment 496999
> View attachment 497000


good to see ya back


----------



## fishwhacker

Put in some work again Sunday thinking the kids were getting tired of fish and I could put some in the freezer but again I was wrong and ate more for supper.  More importantly, I got the wife to rib them. 10 years in the making, I have gone from poor fish what did they do to you to let me see that knife.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Nice day yesterday so decided to do a little Atwood bank fishing(haven’t done it in quite awhile). Lake was like glass hardly any wind(hardly any fish either). But was a really relaxing day. Only thing missing was my Dad yelling at me “Will you leave them rods alone!” 🤣


----------



## garhtr

If ya have a pumpkin it's bad mojo if ya don't. carve it 
Good luck and enjoy Halloween !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Got me a goodun


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Terrible pic but she looks better than anything I’ve been catching.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Terrible pic but she looks better than anything I’ve been catching.


I hadn't been keeping any and couldn't get my flash to work and wanted to get her back,but I suck at taking them anyways🤣...
For the most part we haven't had any problem finding real good numbers. But not seeing many big fish at all. I've seen a small handful of 21's" and a 26" caught the beginning of oct. I say that but tomorrow I'm taking a stringer I won't be able to find em🤣🤣.

But to be expected on the lake I'm fishing. Had a few years of lower stocks. Def in rebound mode. But they're getting along just fine. Should be fun the next few seasons for sure.


----------



## kycreek

No big ones but they were plentiful today. Great day of Fall fishing.


----------



## garhtr

Enjoy Fall !


----------



## 9Left

beautiful weather for fall trips on the river!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

My fishing bud, Mr. Bubba Gump


----------



## fishwhacker

Sorry for the same old same old but just love fall fishing another 47 going to hit the 375 oil bath soon. Picture taken before the final count for all those fact checking...heading to Erie for some perch Monday so will try for some variety posts.


----------



## tudkey

Hope them boys can help clean those fish if they’re eating them


----------



## fishwhacker

tudkey said:


> Hope them boys can help clean those fish if they’re eating them


Oldest likes to help but has a ways to go....younger one helps cleanup. They are quickly learning no such thing as a free meal.


----------



## fishwhacker

If the forecast holds true the kiddos might be done for awhile. BIL and nephew joined the action to up the count to 77 today. Ate yesterday's catch and put a quart bag in the freezer plus another 2.5 quart bags from today. Hopefully a good day perching tomorrow and should be good for awhile. All fish about 1.5 ft or less. Ice jigs, Marabou and split tail hand tied jigs with wax worms did damage this weekend.


----------



## fishwhacker

Bluebird skies and no wind made for a tough perch bite with the wharf but me and 2 buddies got 78 out of our 90. Beautiful day to enjoy possibly last nice weather fishing day....bring on the cold.


----------



## ironman172

Personal best for gaffing and getting up on the pier ,so far..... 45.2lbs king mackerel


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

11/8/22 at 5:13am.


----------



## kycreek




----------



## RodsInTheMud

kycreek said:


> View attachment 498657


Nice! What’d ya use for anchors on the rod holders?


----------



## kycreek

RodsInTheMud said:


> Nice! What’d ya use for anchors on the rod holders?


My BIL was kind enough to make those for me & really did a great job. PVC bolted to a small piece of channel with a large spike welded to it.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

kycreek said:


> My BIL was kind enough to make those for me & really did a great job. PVC bolted to a small piece of channel with a large spike welded to it.


Nice! Might give it a try, thanks!


----------



## RodsInTheMud

First Redfish 🎣💪😁


----------



## zaraspook

Grand Lake ice in my channel Sunday morning. Short lived, I hope. Probably ice free by Thanksgiving.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

11/20/22 sundown at Chagrin river...


----------



## kycreek

Love this time of year on the river.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Pictures from today 11/27/22

Don.


----------



## Bazzin05

Leaving the deer stand last night and had a great view on the walk back.


----------



## RJH68




----------



## RodsInTheMud

My PB Perch 13.5”s from Atwood Spillway couple years back! 😁


----------



## DLarrick

Nice hike with the family!
















Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...


----------



## Musky brother

Myself and my brother the week of thanksgiving we have plans of going the week of Christmas


----------



## Musky brother

This from our summer walleye trip to Lake Erie


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Musky brother said:


> View attachment 500665
> 
> View attachment 500666
> Myself and my brother the week of thanksgiving we have plans of going the week of Christmas


Nice man! And welcome to the site! ✌


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Sunday 12/18/22

Milton spillway.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Sometimes...pause and do some reflection.


----------



## SConner

Memories from 30 years ago in Pulaski, NY. Flying to NYC today to see my now grown daughter. Hope the flight does not get cancelled.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Gonna need that BIG custom worm harness.


----------

